# Does Anyone Know If You Can Bring Alcohol Miniatures



## Jill (May 7, 2010)

Hi, Folks --

 

Yep, very off topic yet the subject does contain the word miniatures 






 

Next week, I have to fly on business (Kansas City, with Topeka as the ultimate destination). I'm wanting to know if I can bring vodka miniatures in my purse? They are under that 4oz limit for liquids, but I'm not sure if there are special rules regarding alcohol? I'm flying United 





 

Thanks,

Jill


----------



## bonloubri (May 7, 2010)

Here is a web site that might be of help although it doesn't seem to cover exactly what you are asking. If you call the airlines and talk to ten different people, you would probably get ten different answers. I read on a forum that you could take them unsealed in carry on but would have to be very discreet in opening them as there are rules about drinking any not purchased from the airlines. Don't know if that was United or not.

http://www.united.com/page/article/0,6867,52062,00.html


----------



## Bess Kelly (May 8, 2010)

I've sure carried on miniature & larger when returning from the islands in past. Of course, now you are lucky to get on board with a toothbrush. BUT....


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 8, 2010)

The last time I flew was a few years ago, but you bet I did the exact same thing. They were in my pocketbook and nobody said a thing. But that was then.... My problem was trying to get the darn stewardess to get me a darn soda to mix it in!! LOL!!! I've only flown a few times in my life and yes, it helped, and I'd do it again! Ok, I just asked my hubby who is a licensed pilot, (small planes) He said go to the airport a few hours early and you can get hammered before you get on the plane! LOL! Comming from a guy who drinks about 12 beers a year!!


----------



## Boss Mare (May 8, 2010)

Don't know about the rules but in order for me to make it through a flight I'd have to pack a load of those miniatures!


----------



## Jill (May 9, 2010)

Thanks, ladies! I'm trying to balance the desire to take them with me (for the flight and possibly the hotel) against the shame of having to leave "too many" of them with the security people (visions of fellow passagners whispering "did you see how many bottles she had?")! I can't seem to find an official answer as to if I can bring them or not, and if so, how many. I may actually have one of my assistants call United LOL! I am not scared to fly, just bored on long flights and might as well "relax" while I'm stuck in a seat for so many hours.


----------



## minie812 (May 9, 2010)

Hey Jill , so are u staying overnight? mmmmm...I am only about an hour from there as the crow flies (thats what it is called here in Kansas) want company? I can take you on a tour of Topeka (only been there once) we could get lost in the Flint Hills? or end up in Denver?


----------



## Katiean (May 9, 2010)

I carried furtile chicken and Ostrich eggs on a flight before. But that was before 911. The birds are just easier to carry in the shell. I haven't flown since 911 so I wouldn't know what you can carry.


----------



## Jill (May 9, 2010)

Hi, Judy --

I would love to meet up with you!!! I'm going to be there for 2.5 days, but they have us all booked from early morning breakfasts to evening dinners. Just looking at the agenda makes me tired. We have a reception Wednesday night, breakfast at 6:30 Thursday, meeting starts at 8:30, concludes at 5pm, Thursday dinner at 7pm, then repeat Friday except that the meeting ends at 3pm so we can leave to catch our flights home. Blah...

However, if I like these folks and what they have to tell me regarding business, then I'll be coming out periodically! So maybe there will be other trips







I was in Topeka once before a few years ago to check out the Amerus / American Equity (now Aviva) head quarters and liked what I saw of Topeka that time





Jill


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2010)

I think I may have figured it out. I was looking for something else, believe it or not, and then did find information about bringing alcohol on a plane. It said that it can't be more than 3oz (I'm assuming per container) or over 70 proof). Vodka minis are like 1.67oz and the flavored ones are only 70 proof. I'm gonna try and have 2 of those in my purse and a few more in my carry-on (never know when it could come in handy). Hopefully I'm not all embarrassed and looking like a lush if I have all my little mini flavored vodka taken! These sorts of meetings I'm going to rarely skimp on the booze in the evenings, but I am planning to maybe say I'm too tired to go to the dinner on Thursday night. After being "on" and in meetings from early morning, I really would rather just relax at the hotel than stay on until late that night. (party pooper me)


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (May 11, 2010)

Jill - the airlines don't sell alcohol anymore? I haven't flown in several years but I remember the cart rolling up and down the isle with whatever you wanted. I know now you have to purchase (whereas it used to be complimentary) but why take your own? Just curious - and once you get there - buy a 5th for the hotel room LOL


----------

